# Good site w/ beautiful pics



## Work In Progress (Mar 4, 2003)

Don't know if anyone had posted this link yet. I hought they had some really nice pics.
http://www.aquariumplant.com/gallery/gallery1.html

Kelly


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

:wink:


----------



## vfish2003 (Apr 7, 2003)

great site any more like it with pics?


----------



## Work In Progress (Mar 4, 2003)

Honestly, I haven't been looking lately..........just find it too depressing :roll: 
With money lookin the way it does around here (invisible), all aquarium aspirations have been put on hold, indefinitely.  
One of these days I will get the ball rollin again.


----------

